# Cpt Code 97750



## flaw (Jun 7, 2007)

What exactly should be documented for code 97750?  Also, can these be billed with physician e/m codes with different providers (physical therapist is doing performance tests)?   Thanks for any information you can provide.
Fran


----------



## pamela brashear (Sep 9, 2008)

Does this code 97750 have a limit of how many units can be billed


----------

